# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Hay "ciertos"  lugares de la Tierra donde ocurren cosas curiosas

## jlois

Yo diría que hay muchos más pero hace falta catalogarlos... claro.

De principio me parece un listado muy interesante para aquellas personas que necesitan una excusa oportuna para realizar un viaje. Personalmente siempre defenderé lo que tenemos en nuestro país sin cruzar ninguna frontera... pero al mismo tiempo es bueno echarle un vistazo a esas curiosidades que hacen de nuestro mundo algo maravilloso y digno de ser preservado por encima de cualquier interés particular.

Os desarrollo esas 35 curiosidades publicadas en el siguiente enlace:

http://elsolonline.com/noticias/view...cosas-curiosas

1.



> Una playa gigante de arenas blancas y mar turquesa.
> Si la ves en alguno de los folletos que se usan para promocionar las islas Whitsunday, en Australia, creerías que es una imagen manipulada, sobre todo por sus colores y tonalidades. Y sin embargo, se dice que la vista desde el mirador de entrada a la zona de la bahía es una de las panorámicas de playa más bonitas del mundo.




2.



> Un río celeste (Costa Rica).
> En medio de un exuberante paisaje tropicalun río celeste. Está en Costa Rica, dentro del Parque Nacional Volcán Tenorio. El río Celeste posee aguas termales y su particular color, adquirido en el sitio conocido como teñidero, donde el agua cambia de color por una reacción producida por el carbonato de calcio y el azufre que proviene del volcán.




3.



> La grieta de aguas prístinas que permite bucear entre dos continentes, en Islandia .
> La grieta de Silfra, es el único lugar en donde la división de las placas tectónicas de Eurasia y América es visible por encima de la superficie de los océanos. La grieta se encuentra dentro del Parque Nacional Thingvellir, y está cubierta de agua, un agua increíblemente transparente que deja sin palabras a cualquiera que se anime a la experiencia de bucear o practicar snorkel en ella.




4.



> Un gran cañónpero bajo tierra (Eslovenia) .
> Nada ilustra mejor el aspecto de éste lugar increíble, que imaginar un río erosionando por miles de años un espacio natural, pero todo bajo tierra hasta conformar un gran cañón. Se llaman Grutas de kocjan, uno de los grandes atractivos europeos y al mismo tiempo, no tan conocido a escala global, en la lista del Patrimonio Mundial de la Unesco.




5.



> El desaguadero del mundo .
> El monte Waialeale es un verdadero embudo de agua del planeta. En realidad es un volcán con una caldera que recibe cantidades de agua de lluvia completamente desproporcionadas. Según los registros, en promedio caen unos 11.500 milímetros de lluvia al año, aunque en ocasiones, se han registrado hasta 17.300 mm en un sólo año, por lo que sin dudas, su cima es uno de los puntos más lluviosos del planeta.




6.



> Una piscina natural entre piedra caliza (Nueva Zelanda) .
> En la isla de Upolu, en Samoa, se encuentra To Sua Ocean Trench, un pequeño paraíso terrenal en forma de agujero en piedra caliza que encierra un verdadero estanque natural de aguas transparentes. Y todo rodeado de un intenso verde. Para descender, se utiliza una escalera de unos 30 metros que permite llegar a una plataforma junto al agua.




7.



> El paraíso que se quedó sin isla, en Malasia .
> Hasta hace 200 años, Kalapai era unan isla y paraíso por encima del agua, uno mas entre tantos en Malasia. Pero desde hace tiempo se puede decir que aquella isla fue un lindo recuerdo. Hoy Kapalai es un banco de arena que apenas asoma por momentos por sobre el nivel del agua. En la practica, una isla que se quedó sin ser isla debido a la erosión. Y sin embargo sigue estando explotada por el hombre, de la mano del turismo.




8.



> Una caldera volcánica activa junto al mar, en Papúa Nueva Guinea .
> Se llama Caldera de Rabaul, y realiza erupciones más violentas cada pocos años, las últimas en el año 2010. Es un estrato-volcán, uno de los paisajes más inusuales y singulares de Papúa Nueva Guinea. En realidad, una caldera con varios conos volcánicos entre los que se cuentan el de Tavurvur, que lanza cenizas sin pausa.




9.



> Un valle abrupto con 72 cascadas (Suiza) .
> Un valle en U es un valle abrupto, amurallado por paredes rocosas gigantes en zonas de alta montaña. En Suiza, es de esperar que existan muchos valles de postal. Pero tal vez pocos puedan combinar tantos elementos que lo hacen increíble como el valle Lauterbrunnen: un total de 72 cascadas caen en él, algunas de ellas impresionantes, sonorizando un valle tapizado de prados alpinos y posadas de montaña en el corazón de una de las reservas más grandes de Suiza.




10.



> La garganta de aguas color turquesa.
> Se lo nombra asiduamente como uno de los ríos (y garganta) más bellos de todo Europa. Y las imágenes suman puntos para ello. Con unos 25 kilómetros de largo y hasta 700 metros de profundidad, la Garganta de Verdon (Gorges du Verdon) se encuentra al sureste de Francia




Seguimos en el siguiente mensaje... Recordad el enlace:

http://elsolonline.com/noticias/view...cosas-curiosas

----------


## jlois

11. 



> Una playa situada tierra adentro, en Asturias .
> Se llama Playa de Gulpiyuri, y está relativamente aislada, por lo que se conserva casi intacta.Gulpiyuri es una playa que curiosamente, se encuentra tierra adentro y entre verdes prados . La explicación es que en una costa de acantilados de origen karst, el mar supo cavar una cueva hacia el interior, al mismo tiempo que un hundimiento (en forma de dolina) dejó un hueco a 100 metros de la costa y conectado con el mar. La cueva, conecta entonces con la arena y la “playa interior” que además, es de una belleza envidiable.




12.



> Un mar de siete colores (Colombia).
> Le dicen el Mar de los Siete Colores, una denominación que muchos sospechamos, tiene tanto de eslogan turístico tan apropiado para promocionar el Caribe. Sin embargo, en el archipiélago de San Andrés, Providencia y Santa Catalina, el mar es protagonista con sus tonalidades que combinan azul, celeste, turquesa, verde, aguas cristalinas, arenas blancas y sedimentos calizos que hacen del entorno de cada isla una piscina natural de especial fotogenia. Y cada imagen parece hacer creíble tal denominación




13.



> Los curiosos mantos de picos de hielo en los Andes Secos (Argentina, Bolivia, Bolivia) .
> La nieve puede adoptar formas tan caprichosas como lo son los llamados “penitentes”, formaciones de pináculos de nieve que se encuentran en zonas de alta montaña y que no es difícil encontrarle un parecido con procesiones de monjes con capuchas blancas.




14.



> Un valle de palmeras gigantes (Colombia) .
> A una altura entre 1800 y 2400 metros sobre el nivel del mar, el valle de Cocora entra en la tipología de un ecosistema con condiciones similares a las de un bosque nuboso. Pero curiosamente, además de crecer una densa vegetación, entre el verde intenso se asoman miles de palmeras de alturas que resultan sorprendentes.




15.



> Una cueva con un lago azul (Grecia) .
> Conocemos un pequeño sitio, pero con la suficiente belleza para ingresar a nuestra lista de lugares increíbles. Creo que las imágenes lo ilustran muy bien: Melissani es una cueva situada en la isla de Cephalonia, noroeste de Sami en Grecia.




16.



> Una batalla entre el bosque y el mar (Estados Unidos) .
> El Parque Nacional Olympic cuenta con un tramo costero con puntos con un salvaje encuentro entre el mar y el bosque. Por ejemplo, la zona de Ruby Beach, o la zona de Rialto Beach, son escenario de convulsionadas batallas entre el bosque y el mar. Allí, el bosque se encuentra con la playa en un clima completamente húmedo sometido a poderosas tormentas y marejadas invernales, las leyes de la naturaleza liberadas brindando un panorama por demás fotogénico




17.



> Una bahía en turquesa (Islas Vírgenes) .
> Dentro del Parque Nacional de las Islas Vírgenes se encuentra una de las mejores playas del Caribe, y uno de los rincones naturales más buscados por los turistas. La fórmula del lugar es: playas de arena casi blanca, rodeadas de densa vegetación encerrando bahías bañadas por un mar en color turquesa intenso. Se llama Trunk Bay




18.



> Un “jardín botánico” dentro de un cañón (Estados Unidos) .
> Se llama garganta de Oneonta, un tramo del río Columbia en Oregon, Estados Unidos. Lo curioso de éste cañón (pequeño si se quiere en comparación con otros), es la vegetación que crece en el lugar. Oneonta es una garganta que bien podría ser un “jardín botánico” por las especies vegetales que crecen allí, muchas de ellas endémicas. En las paredes de basalto del cañón crecen variedad de helechos, musgos, líquenes, y hasta plantas hepáticas, todas características de lugares excesivamente húmedos.




19.



> Terrazas geotermales que avanzaron sobre un bosque (Estados Unidos) .
> Se conoce como Mammoth Hot Springs, un paisaje que es parte del Parque nacional Yellowstone en Estados Unidos, famoso por su actividad geotérmica. En éste caso, además las terrazas avanzaron “atrapando” árboles, lo que termina por completar un panorama de aspecto “fantasmagórico”.




20.



> Un río con piscinas naturales azules (Nueva Zelanda) .
> Las piscinas azules (Blue Pool Track) , es un rincón interesante para conocer en un paseo por parte de la costa oeste de Nueva Zelanda. En medio de un bosque nativo de hayas, el río Makarora sorprende por sus aguas transparentes atravesando un lecho rocoso que tras miles de años de erosión da lugar a una serie de piscinas y pozas en color turquesa o azul si se quiere.




... mañana más, jejeje.

----------


## jlois

21.



> La montaña que parece echar humo (Patagonia, Argentina) .
> Es un monumental conjunto de torres de roca que emergen apuntando al cielo, alcanzando hasta los 3375 msnm en una zona de glaciares, lagos y un clima inestable por demás. Se encuentra en laPatagonia, en el límite entre Chile y Argentina, aunque se observa y se visita desde la cercana ciudad argentina de El Chaltén.




22.



> Un cañón entre acantilados de prismas basálticos. 
> Cerca de Takachiho, prefectura de Miyazaki, se encuentra la Garganta de Takachiho, un paraje natural que combina cuatro elementos de la naturaleza para completar un paraje idílico: un río de aguas cristalinas en turquesa, acantilados de prismas basálticos, una cascada que cae desde un acantilado y la exuberancia de la vegetación.




23.



> Un infierno en amarillo en Indonesia .
> Un cráter con aguas azules en tonos que no se ven a menudo, actividad volcánica sin pausa, agua humeante y depósitos amarillos de azufre. En Java Oriental, Indonesia, es posible presenciar la puesta en escena de una exótica postal del infierno. Y entre medio de ello, los que tal vez sean los últimos mineros de azufre en una mina a cielo abierto.




24.



> Una piscina natural habitada por manaties (Estados Unidos) .
> El agua que vemos es transparente como un cristal, y además, relativamente cálida por estar alimentadas por un manantial. Lo que vemos es Crystal River, y está situado en Florida, Estados Unidos. Gracias a sus aguas templadas, en invierno atrae una cantidad de manatíes, o las llamadas vacas marinas, éstos apacibles seres herbívoros que viven en aguas poco profundas en zonas ribereñas de mar o de río y que encuentran en éste paraje su paraíso a escala.




25.



> Una piscina que parece Champagne (Nueva Zelanda).
> Champagne Pool es un lago natural de aguas termales con abundantes emanaciones de dióxido de carbono, la explicación más precisa para describir el curioso aspecto del agua burbujeante, que también explica el nombre del lago. Champagne Pool recuerda a un burbujeante vaso de ésta bebida.




26.



> Un bosque de gigantes (Estados Unidos).
> El Parque Nacional Humboldt Redwoods, en Estados Unidos, resguarda a 100 de las 137 sequoias más altas de Estados Unidos, todas superando los 106 metros de altura. Junto a otros cuatro parques Nacionales en la zona de la costa norte de California, se protege el 45% de los bosques antiguos de secuoya roja, una colección que incluye a numerosos gigantes y un ecosistema poco habitual, reconocido como Patrimonio de la Humanidad.




27.



> Tres lagos que cambian de color, en Indonesia. 
> Los lagos presentan diferentes colores de forma drástica, una curiosidad si consideramos que están a pocos metros de distancia y separación. Mientras que uno de los lagos es de color turquesa, otro es de color café  y el último de un azul tan oscuro que hasta parece negro. Pero a todo ésto hay que sumarle que los lagos han ido cambiando de color a lo largo de los años, a causa de la actividad geolótica del volcán Kelimutu.




28.



> Una cascada subterranea de 45 metros de altura en Estados Unidos .
> Se llama Ruby Falls, y está dentro de un complejo de cavernas (Lookout Mountain) cerca de Rock City, en Tennessee, Estados Unidos. Fue descubierta al querer construir un paseo turístico en el interior del complejo de las cuevas cercanas. La cascada Ruby cae en un eje vertical de gran tamaño, alimentada por agua de lluvia y manantiales naturales en un arroyo subterráneo que continúa su recorrido a través de grietas de la montaña hasta finalmente unirse al río Tennessee.




Seguimos recordando que esta selección de rincones curiosos está realizada por la publicación digital mexicana cuyo enlace es el siguiente:

http://elsolonline.com/noticias/view...cosas-curiosas

----------


## jlois

29.



> Una playa adentro de un cráter .
> La bahía de Hanauma podría ser una fantástica playa hawaiana más, pero en cuanto a su origen geológico es más que eso. Es una curiosidad, porque lo que hoy vemos, es un bonito paraíso de playa que está dentro de un cráter volcánico, un cráter que precisamente quedó en el límite con el mar, y fue invadido por él. Claro que el volcán está extinto, y poco a poco, fue ganado por la arena, las palmeras y los peces completando un rincón famoso de Hawaii.




30.



> Un valle donde las rocas cambian de lugar .
> Se llama Racetrack Playa, un lago seco en el Valle de la Muerte, en California famoso porque las rocas cambian de lugar deslizándose, ésto en función de las condiciones de viento y frío que propician el viaje de las piedras rodantes.




31.



> Una formación rocosa que hace un geiser marítimo (Nueva Zelanda).
> El géiser es una erupción de agua termal, pero resulta que al mar, también le gusta “jugar” con el agua y hacer sus propios géisers marítimos. Y si a ello le sumamos el entorno de un paisaje rocoso único, el espectáculo al visitarlo está asegurado.




32.



> Pináculos que emergen en la jungla (Borneo) .
> La combinación de grandes cuevas, formaciones cársticas con curiosos pináculos de roca que “emergen” entre la vegetación, acantilados verticales y pendientes empinadas, y una selva lluviosa de montaña, son ingredientes suficientes para hacer de Gunung Mulu un lugar increíble.




33.



> Una piscina natural junto al mar (Hawai, Estados Unidos). 
> Una enorme piscina natural de aguas transparentes no se encuentra todos los días. Queen’s Bathademás está formada en un estanque de lava junto al mar, por lo que la convierte también en un refrescante mirador. La piscina natural más curiosa de Hawaii se encuentra al norte de Kauai, y se puede visitar durenta los meses de verano, cuando el oleaje del mar es más calmo.




34.



> Volcanes en un mar de arena (Java Oriental, Indonesia) .
> En Java Oriental, Indonesia, hay un paisaje que combina varias peculiaridades como para convertirse en una rareza geológica: en el interior de una antigua y enorme caldera volcánica, emergen otros cinco volcanes más pequeños en medio de un particular mar de arena (una zona amplia, plana y precisamente arenosa, azotada por el viento que no permite un gran desarrollo de vegetación)




35.



> Una gruta en color azul (Brasil).
> La Gruta del Lago Azul es una cueva  cubierta por las aguas de un lago. La particularidad del lugar son sus tonalidades y el paisaje que parece mágico. Está situada en cercanías de Bonito, en el estado de Mato Grosso del Sur.




Con esto acabamos ese recorrido que nos recomiendan en ese enlace...

http://elsolonline.com/noticias/view...cosas-curiosas

----------


## jlois

36.



> SALTO ÁNGEL...LA CATEDRAL DE LA SABANA!!!
> Gran Sabana, Estado Bolívar
> 
> El salto Ángel brinda a los turistas una imagen única, llena de matices que permiten apreciar lo maravilloso de la naturaleza en Venezuela. Sus 979 metros de altura lo dan a conocer como la caída de agua más alta del mundo y lo convierten en la máxima atracción turística del Parque Nacional Canaima en el estado Bolívar.




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## REEGE

37. ESPAÑA
Mi sitio escogido... como bien dice F. Lázaro Españakistan (más o menos)!!
Un sitio donde no se castiga, ni los robos, ni la corrupción, ni el valdalismo...
Un lugar lleno de pillos que viven a costa de la buena gente!!
Aquí si que ocurren "COSAS CURIOSAS".

----------


## F. Lázaro

De los que vienen en la lista, si me tuviera que quedar con uno, me quedaría con Yellowstone.

Y uno que no viene en la lista incomprensiblemente y que por supuesto me gustaría visitar, es:


38.

*Cabo Norte (Nordkapp)* en Noruega. Pocos sitios tan impresionantes como éste hay en el mundo, sol de medianoche y auroras boreales.

En verano, 24 horas de sol constante...


Y en invierno...

----------


## jlois

39.




> La costa esculpida en el norte de Galicia.
> La Playa de las Catedrales es conocida por este nombre debido a la apariencia de sus acantilados, que en muchos casos simular los arbotantes y contrafuertes de las maravillosas catedrales góticas. Tantos estos arcos de piedra como las cuevas en la roca son los más característico de la playa, ya que parecen emerger de la nada en medio de la fina y blanca arena. Los arcos pueden medir hasta 30 metros de altura y tener un grosor bastante imponente al ponerse al lado.


http://www.galiciaenpie.com/destinos...catedrales.htm



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...-Galicia/page3

40. 
Creo que no es necesario desplazarse hasta Nueva Zelanda (nº 31) para encontrarse con esta maravilla creada en la costa asturiana. Retomo aquí parte de la información que en su día compartió con todos nosotros el amigo Reege.




> Bufón de Pría
> Los bufones son grietas y chimeneas abiertas en la roca del acantilado, conectadas con simas marinas por las que las olas del mar empujan el agua con gran fuerza, formando en la superficie surtidores de agua pulverizada visibles desde el exterior y que pueden alcanzar más de veinte metros de altura.
> 
> Estas formaciones se localizan en roca caliza. Tienen su origen en la disolución de la roca por parte del agua, dejando una chimenea que comunica el mar en su parte inferior con la superficie del acantilado
> 
> Cuando hay marea alta y el mar está fuerte, un gran volumen de agua empujado por las olas entra con gran fuerza por la parte inferior del bufón, y sube por el estrecho canal provocando un silbido o bufido característico que es el que da nombre a la formación.


http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...hlight=bufones



http://myblog-syldavia.blogspot.com....turias-iv.html

----------


## perdiguera

Tú no das puntada sin hilo, amigo jlois.
Ya sabía yo que tenías varias balas en la recámara.
Como creo que no has acabado, me reservo para el final.

----------


## jlois

Participad cuando y cuanto querais. Sin lugar a dudas ese listado mexicano se queda un poco corto y habrá que mostrarles unas cuantas posibilidades más, porque haberlas las hay y a veces sin ir muy lejos, aunque la que ahora os quiero mostrar está relativamente cerca, cerca por muchos motivos y quizás el que más importancia tiene para mi, es que mi hermana haya tenido que ir a ese país a trabajar. Es lo que nos está obligando la situación en este país nuestro, y no tanto por el país sino por quienes dirigen los pasos que se dan para seguir hundiéndonos más y más en esa crisis visceral.

Pero dejemos ese tema que no hace otra cosa más que enfurecernos... y con toda la razón. Aquí propongo otra de esas muchas curiosidades que nos entrega este mundo maravilloso del que tanto nos queda por conocer y sobretodo... comprender.

41.




> Prekestolen (bokmål). Nombre de una formación rocosa en la costa suroeste de Noruega.
> Se trata de un saliente que se asoma sobre el Lysefjord (el fiordo de la Luz), con una caída vertical de 604 m. La meseta superior mide unos 25 m x 25 m. El saliente es medido cada año y no presenta mayores variaciones con el paso de los años. Sin embargo, desde el punto de vista geológico, algún día el "púlpito"( PREIKESTOLEN ) cederá y caerá al fiordo.


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preikestolen



http://members.virtualtourist.com/m/128ba8/6f/

Os remito al interesante reportaje que nos entregó en su día el amigo Reege...

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...hlight=noruega

Seguiremos colocando esos lugares que de una u otra forma podrían muy bien figurar en ese listado de rincones curiosos de esta Tierra nuestra.

----------


## REEGE

En los Bufones de pria estuvimos y geniales...
El Preikestolen sin palabras!! Las vistas desde allí inolvidables.
Gracias Jlois por recordarme viajes inolvidables.

----------


## jlois

42. La cascada de fuego de Yosemite .




> La cascada de fuego del parque de Yosemite (37° 43' 24.64" N  119° 37' 26.21" W  ) es un fenómeno natural que ocurre durante dos semanas todos los años. Situada en el valle de Yosemite, formando parte de la cordillera de Sierra Nevada en California, debe ser uno de los parajes naturales más bellos y diabólicamente raros del mundo. Cuando el Sol se pone en el valle de Yosemite, la cascada de El Capitán se ilumina desde atrás por el resplandor rojo de los rayos solares, convirtiéndola en una enorme y espectacular ilusión óptica, como si el fuego cayera desde la cima de los acantilados.


http://resolviendolaincognita.blogsp...-yosemite.html

La época más propicia para ver este espectáculo es en febrero y al atardecer siempre que el cielo esté completamente despejado y la temperatura sea la adecuada para crear este curioso efecto... todo ello le otorga una gran dificultad en alcanzar a verlo. Las imágenes que abundan por internet ayudan a imaginarnos ese particular y curioso efecto natural.



http://lugaressorprendentes.blogspot...l#.UOh_l6xtxNA

----------


## ben-amar

Todas las imagenes son realmente impresionantes, no sabria cual elegir.
Gracias Jose Luis. ¡Autenticas maravillas!

----------


## jlois

43. El Gran Arco de Gétù Hé.




> Déjate llevar hasta la provincia de Guizhou en el sudoeste de China, y más precisamente al pie de sus paredes y del gran arco de Gétù Hé. Un viaje intenso para descubrir un país misterioso, para conocer a los habitantes del valle y en compañía de muchos escaladores internacionales presentes en el evento.




Hoy pido vuestra atención sobre un lugar muy particular dónde se mezclan varios elementos para formar un entorno que creo se debe reseñar, al menos en este nuestro particular ranking de lugares naturales realmente curiosos.

Sé que puede ser largo en exceso el video pero ... merece la pena verlo para tener una cierta idea de este lugar tan espectacular como único.

http://www.petzl.com/es/outdoor/news...official-movie

----------


## jlois

44. El Verzasca, el río con el agua más limpia.




> El Verzasca es un río de montaña, en Suiza de 30 km de longitud que se origina en Pizzo Barone y desemboca en el Lago Mayor. Es conocido por sus claras aguas turquesas, así como sus traicioneras corrientes. Con una profundidad de 15 metros, el agua del rió, es tan cristalina... que desde el fondo puede verse perfectamente el puente que hay sobre sus aguas.




http://ecocosas.com/eg/rio-agua-limpia/

----------


## F. Lázaro

Olas brillantes: producto de pequeñas formas de vida marinas llamadas fitoplancton.  Isla Vaadhoo, Maldivas.



Fuente: NatGeo_Spain Twitter

----------

